# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Fëmijët e vetëm: Ja përse janë më të lumtur

## Xhuxhumaku

*Fëmijët e vetëm: Ja përse janë më të lumtur*

16/11/2010



Lajme të mira për të gjithë prindërit që kanë fëmijë të vetëm dhe ndihen në faj pse nuk i kanë dhënë një vëlla apo një motër trashëgimtarit të tyre të vetëm. Sipas një studimi anglez, me sa duket kanë bërë mirë. Një nga studimet më të gjera të bëra në këtë fushë ka treguar se sa më pak vëllezër dhe motra të kesh, aq më shumë fëmija është i kënaqur dhe i lumtur. Zënka, rivaliteti, gara për vëmendjen që marrin nga nëna dhe babai, janë shkaqet kryesore që i bëjnë fëmijët të mos jenë të lumtur ose të vështirë jetën e shumë vëllezërve dhe motrave, tregon studimi. Një gjendje tensioni që mund të ndikojë në zhvillimin e fëmijëve, duke bërë që kur të rriten të kenë probleme me sjelljen dhe depresionin, por që ka pasoja negative edhe për prindërit, duke krijuar një gjendje stresi dhe duke kontribuar të vendosë në krizë harmoninë e çiftit. Teza është rezultat i një hetimi mbi jetën e 100 mijë personave, pjesë e 40 mijë familjeve, të bërë nga një agjenci qeveritare britanike dhe Social research council, për një raport që do të publikohet në ditët në vazhdim, por që u zbulua para kohe nga Observer i Londrës. Të dhënat e lidhura me fëmijët janë fryt i pyetësorëve shumë të detajuar të plotësuar nga 2500 të rinj dhe të analizuar nga instituti për studimet e ekonomike dhe sociale të universitetit të Essex-it. Ja se cilat janë shifrat. 54 për qind e fëmijëve ankohen për forma të vazhdueshme të sjelljeve agresive fizike apo verbale nga ana e vëllezërve apo motrave. Thuajse 30 për qind pranojnë se vëllezërit apo motrat i thërrasin me emra të shëmtuar dhe shpesh nuk u thonë fjalë të bukura. 17.6 për qind ankohen, sepse vëllezërit dhe motrat u marrin lodrat dhe gjërat e tyre, që jo vetëm i përdorin, por edhe i shkatërrojnë. Tjetër faktor i moskënaqësisë është edhe gara për të pasur kujdesin e prindërve për hapësirën që duhet ndarë brenda shtëpisë me qëllim mbrojtjen e privatësisë. Në përgjithësi, tregon kërkimi, niveli i lumturisë bie në varësi të numrit të vëllezërve apo motrave në familje. Studimi në fjalë dhe kërkime të tjera për të njëjtin argument, komenton Dieter Wolke, docent i psikologjisë së fëmijëve në Warwick University, ilustrojnë edhe aspektet pozitive të të pasurit një vëlla apo një motër si për shembull mbështetja reciproke që mund të jepet në momente të vështira. Por mosmarrëveshjet e vazhdueshme me vëllezërve, shton eksperti, rritin stresin për fëmijët, disa prej të cilëve heqin dorë nga ndërhyrja për të zgjidhur konfliktet mes tyre duke e lënë gjendjen e nderë. Këtë konfirmon edhe Siobhan Freegard, themelues i Netmums, një prej sajteve më popullore për bisedat mes nënave: Shumë prindër përfundojnë duke bërë arbitrin për të sjellë paqen në familje. Është një rol i lodhshëm. Me një fëmijë të vetëm këto gjëra nuk ndodhin. Në të kaluarën ishin fëmijët e vetëm që konsideroheshin si mbartës të një handikapi: më të turpshëm, më të heshtur dhe më të mbyllur në vetvete në krahasim me fëmijët e tjerë që kishin në shtëpi motra dhe vëllezër. Por kjo nuk është më e vërtetë tregon Freegard, duke cituar të dhënat e Universitetit të Essex-it. Shumë fëmijë të vetëm sot janë të hapur, të sjellshëm, të shoqërueshëm, kanë besim në vetvete, më të shkathët për të bërë miqësi të reja në shkollë, në parqe apo me pushime. Duken vërtet fëmijë të lumtur. Edhe një tjetër e dhënë të lë pa fjalë, fëmijët e pakicave etnike, të vetëm ose me vëllezër dhe motra, janë mesatarisht më të lumtur se fëmijët e familjeve britanike.
*
Rrëfimet e fëmijëve të vetëm*

Jam shumë i lumtur që kam qenë fëmijë i vetëm, tregon Julian Smith, 25-vjeçar londinez që kujton se kur ishte i vogël u thoshte prindërve të mos bënin fëmijë të tjerë, sepse ishin mirë kështu. Jam plotësisht dakord se fëmijët e vetëm janë më të lumtur. Personalisht, nuk e kam ndier nevojën e një vëllai apo të një motre edhe duke u rritur. Kjo ka përforcuar edhe më tej natyrën time prej luftaraku në jetë. Të mitë ishin të mëdhenj në moshë kur më sollën në jetë dhe unë e kam humbur babanë kur isha 19 vjeç, dhe të humbasësh një prind kur je fëmijë i vetëm është e tmerrshme. Gjithmonë e kam ndier nevojën për të pasur miq përreth meje. Besoj më shumë te miqësia se te lidhjet e gjakut, përfundon ai. Për sa i përket faktit që del nga kërkimi se fëmijët e vetëm kanë më shumë sukses në jetë, Julian përgjigjet: Kjo është e tepërt. Mendoj se kërkimi është bërë nga një djalë i vetëm. Të kesh ose jo sukses në jetë varet nga shumë faktorë, fati, rrethanat, gjendja sociale, karakteristikat personale. Nuk do të isha kaq kategorik.

shqip.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Un perkundrazi do thosha qe te jesh femije i vetem eshte nje form fatkeqsia (pa ofenduar femijet e vetem)...por ama ku ka me mire sesa te kesh moter ose vella te ndash gezimet e jetes :P

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Unë kam dy vajza, njëra pas tjetrës,4,5 dhe 6 vjet. U knaqen duke luajt e duke bërë sëbashku gjithëqka, sa ngatërrohen nganjëher, sa pajtohen prapë. Mendoj, duhet të jen së paku dy fëmijë ne familje.

----------


## e panjohura

Gjyshja ime thonte: Femij dhe para(lek)nuk jane boll kurr!

----------


## derjansi

fmit e vetem jan si jetima mor ma te lumtur thot kati lol

----------


## Sami Hyseni

> Gjyshja ime thonte: Femij dhe para(lek)nuk jane boll kurr!


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  Gjyshe të mençur paske patur. Sinqerisht.

----------


## broken_smile

Nuk kam vellezer dhe motra dhe jam e lumtur qe kam qene femije e vetme, me shoke e shoqe shume, megjithese ne te ardhmen mendoj se nuk do te ndjeke shembullin e prinderve te mi.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Nuk kam vellezer dhe motra dhe jam e lumtur qe kam qene femije e vetme, me shoke e shoqe shume, megjithese ne te ardhmen *mendoj se nuk do te ndjeke shembullin e prinderve te mi*.


Pse jo nqs eksperienca jote si femije e vetme ka qene e tille?

----------


## Marya

nuk e besoj se jane shume te lumtur ne jete
femijet qe jane te vetem behen shume egoiste ne jete
ndersa prinderit e femijeve te vetem behen te padurueshem :Mos:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Pse jo nqs eksperienca jote si femije e vetme ka qene e tille?


Sepse duke pare sa shume eshte e lidhur mami im pas meje dhe sa shume vuan tani qe jetojme larg njera tjetres dhe mendoj se nje nga arsyet kryesore pse ndodh kjo eshte fakti se te qenurit femije i vetem ben qe varesia qe ka prindi ndaj femijes sikur behet me e theksuar, une nuk dua qe ne nje te ardhme te jete ashtu edhe per mua. Mbase jo per te gjithe eshte keshtu, ose me siguri per shume prinder qe kane me shume se nje femije u ndodh e njejta gje. 
Gjithsesi nuk jam dakord me artikullin, nje femije mund te jete i lumtur si te jete i vetem apo te kete vellezer e motra.

----------


## PINK

artikull Koti. Jane shume faktore qe bejne nje femi te lumtur.

----------


## kleadoni

Me kujtohet nje pedagog imi, djal i vetem dhe ky e kishte shkruar ne faqen e tij personale qe : kur linda une, prinderit e mi e kuptuar qe isha perfekt e vendosen te mos benin femij tjeter!  :buzeqeshje: 

Personalisht nuk jam dakord me kete studim! Ndoshta kur je femi behesh xheloz pse mami ose babi i tha motres/vellait keshtu e mua ashtu, pse i bleu kete e mua jo etj etj por nuk ka gje me te bukur sesa te kesh moter ose vella. Sido qe te eci jeta,  motren ose vellain do i kesh gjithmone prane, jane ato qe nuk do te gjykojne per asgje por te qendrojne prane pa kushte.
Sidomos ne kohet e sotme ku shoqeria nuk eshte me aq e sinqerte, kur shpesh del qe nje shoqe/shok kishte vetem interes ne lidhje me ty.
Une jam sh e lumtur qe nuk jam femije e vetme !!

----------


## TikTak

ktu ka shum hapsina ene kendveshtrime per diskutim.

si fmi hahahahahaha jom i lumtun qe kom i vlla. pavarsisht sa jena zon sa her.
po ta vej veten ne poziten e prinit nuk do dojsha ma shum se i kalamo se sja kom ngen me u mor me me shum. fmija do perkushtim ne kohe ne money po qe do me rrit i fmi tamom

vallaj nuk i imagjonoj ato familje me shum kalamoq si jevgjit hahahahahahahahaha ku flejn ku han a kon dhom ma vete. un them se kalamojt qe vijn ka familje me shum fmij jon te depresum se patjeter ju kan mungu shum gjona ne jet

----------


## AnaH_M

Te jesh femij i vetem dhe te jesh me i lumtur (si femije) se nje femij qe esht ritur me wlla apo moter eshte rrene e kulluar,dhe pse mos jet ky nje artikull per te ndikuar ne masen e popullates qe ne vend se te ken dy apo 3 femije,me lehte e kan te ken nje femij dhe dy mace,apo nje fmi dhe dy qen....nuk edij vetem per mendimin tim-nuk kisha preferuar te besohet gjithcka qe servohet me titull ''zbulimi i ri''.

Beni femij sepse ata jan pasuria me e madhe.

----------


## MijnWonder

> Te jesh femij i vetem dhe te jesh me i lumtur (si femije) se nje femij qe esht ritur me wlla apo moter eshte rrene e kulluar,dhe pse mos jet ky nje artikull per te ndikuar ne masen e popullates qe ne vend se te ken dy apo 3 femije,me lehte e kan te ken nje femij dhe dy mace,apo nje fmi dhe dy qen....nuk edij vetem per mendimin tim-nuk kisha preferuar te besohet gjithcka qe servohet me titull ''zbulimi i ri''.
> 
> Beni femij sepse ata jan pasuria me e madhe.


Njoni pershendetje miku im  :buzeqeshje: 

Ne radhe te pare ne shqiperi ska njeri 1 femi e dy qen e mace :P
Ka ndonje qen po e leme ne obor roje (sistem i pavdekshem alarmi) 

Tani persa  i perket temes :
Femija i vetem : Une them duhet nje vella ose nje moter shoqe shoke asnjehere ste behen si te behet vellai apo motra 
Duke mos patur nje vella apo moter automatikisht te refuzohet e drejta per te qene nje dite daje , xhaxha , teze , halle  pra Jo nip apo Mbese  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

Pershendetje. Skisha theksuar askund se rasti i qenve dhe maceve esht ne shqiperi qe ju te merni shembull shqiperine. Edij se qent atje ulurojn vetem nga uriA se per alarm si keni eduku hiq duhet ti coni ne shkolle qe tju bejn nderin tju zgjojn nga gjumi ne vend alarmit. Pse a patjeter te jem daj e xhaxhi a?
Un per vete i dua femijet dhe prekem kur jan ne pyetje ato me shum se cdo gje tjeter andaj me deshiren e zotit do e nis nje ekip basketbolli nese per nje skuader futbolli sme ndegjon gruaja  :buzeqeshje: . 
Bej fjal kur te martohem se akoma beqar jam  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

Anglezet jane ndryshe nga Shqiptaret

----------


## anita340

> Njoni pershendetje miku im 
> 
> Ne radhe te pare ne shqiperi ska njeri 1 femi e dy qen e mace :P
> Ka ndonje qen po e leme ne obor roje (sistem i pavdekshem alarmi) 
> 
> Tani persa  i perket temes :
> Femija i vetem : Une them duhet nje vella ose nje moter shoqe shoke asnjehere ste behen si te behet vellai apo motra 
> Duke mos patur nje vella apo moter automatikisht te refuzohet e drejta per te qene nje dite daje , xhaxha , teze , halle  pra Jo nip apo Mbese




E ke thene shume bukur. Eshte shume knaqesi te jesh teze dhe halle. E them nga pervoja. Kjo le te kuptoje qe une kam pasur edhe vellezer edhe motra. Sidomos me motrat jam shume shume e lidhur.Se besoj qe do te isha me e lumtur nese do te isha e vetme.

----------


## AnaH_M

E mos me qen halle e teze dmth se sje i lumtur apo si?

----------


## anita340

> E mos me qen halle e teze dmth se sje i lumtur apo si?




Je je e lumtur edhe pa qene halle e teze .Po me niper e mbesa kompletohesh.
E sa per ekipin e basketbollit qe do te besh, flasim dsa te martohesh. Edhe une doja shume femije po tani eshte ne pyetje a ta bejme edhe nje a ta leme vajzen te vetme. Nuk eshte hiq e lehte sado qe ti duash femijte.

----------

